# Medicare guidelines regarding EKG's



## smundschau (Aug 6, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could help me our regarding medicare and EKG coding.  I work in an Urgent Care and we have been coding EKG's as 93000.  It was brought to my attention today that this is incorrect for medicare patients and we should be coding 93005 and 93010 together for interpretation and report.  Is this correct?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Leandra (Aug 7, 2012)

I have never heard of splitting out an EKG like this unless the provider is only doing the technical component (93005) or the professional component (93010). If the provider is doing both components then we bill 93000 because that code includes both parts. 

I'm not sure what state you are in but you might want to call your local Medicare carrier and double check with them.


----------



## kumeena (Aug 21, 2012)

smundschau said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me our regarding medicare and EKG coding.  I work in an Urgent Care and we have been coding EKG's as 93000.  It was brought to my attention today that this is incorrect for medicare patients and we should be coding 93005 and 93010 together for interpretation and report.  Is this correct?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Have you ever thought about G codes?


----------

